# Wet Sounds Rocker Switch Blue Tooth Stereo receiver



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

I just installed one that fits in a 3.5" hole for a tach. My tach no longer works, now I have a 240 watt bluetooth stereo in its place.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391385955785?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

JL also makes a couple. This one is the size of a trim guage.
You can find them as low as $79 at audio shops. 

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/jl-a...oXH8T60dY8NuN-hEi8WfOaLg5JyjCxwFWsaAsd28P8HAQ


----------

